
Patients Are “Dying in Corridors” of Britain’s Socialised Health System - andrenth
https://mises.org/wire/patients-are-%E2%80%9Cdying-corridors-britain%E2%80%99s-socialised-health-system
======
celticninja
> to increase the economic freedom of healthcare providers in the UK as well
> as the freedom of choice of consumers

So they want people dying because they cant afford treatment or don't
have/can't afford insurance. Or perhaps they do want people to survive but
then face bankruptcy as a result of hospital bills. The NHS is not perfect but
it is a million times better than the car crash that is the US healthcare
system.

------
cjbenedikt
If you have ever been treated in the NHS and can also compare it to other
systems such as in the US or in Germany will realize that it still offers the
best of all approaches. Doctors are excellent and dedicated and everybody is
being looked after. Also, everybody is free to buy private health insurance if
s/he thinks it has more to offer.

